# Shifter linkage Transfer case



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am just venting, i broke my linkage for my shifter on the transfer case yesterday morning. The part of aluminum cast that bolts to a bracket broke. I was in 4Low when that happened, the shifter moves, but nothing happens. I was able to go under the truck last night, and at least manualy put it in 4 High until i fix it. From the dealer the shifter assembly is $268 hopefully the junk yard has it. This was only the second plowable snow for me.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

It is time to get a plow on that new HD you have That thing looks too nice just sitting there in your drive when I went by. Needs a nice boss or western on the front. 

As for the truck, I am sure the J-yard will have something. Is there any way to jimmy rig it??


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I plan on putting the Uni-mount from the Ford on the New 2500HD. Unfortunately it is a small fortune to fit a uni-mount to the new trucks, trying to decide if i just want to buy a new one.

They guy i plow for gave me a name of someone that has the part. I am going tonight to make sure it will work, it is from a 90 ford. For now i went under the truck, and just pushed the linkage to lock it in 4 High


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

A 90 Ford wont work. I dont know what year your truck is but when they changed the body style, they are different. I have been looking for one for quite some time for my dump truck. If you can find one, Lube it up with some fluid film or white lithum grease. You'll have to order the little bushings from ford. 6 bucks or so.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

same thing happened to my brother's '96 F350 PSD. he was telling me that everytime he used 4wd it seemed harder and hader to shift the transfer case. i told him to remove the linkage and grease it up, but my brother is not the type to fix things until they are broken. needless to say it broke as he stiff armed it and he had to go to ford and spend the $250 as it broke during plow season and there was no time to search the junkyards. we put it back together with mobil 1 synthetic grease. shifts with minimal effort now. use a generous amount of quality grease at the pivot point. don't use cheap grease.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

There will be two rubber protector deals, Get the grease in there. Its not so much the pivot point. That peice moves up and down which allows it to move through the positions of 4wd and such. If it starts to rust up in there, you dont go down far enough, and end up putting to much pressure on the pivot point which causes it to break.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

Dstosh;476734 said:


> A 90 Ford wont work. I dont know what year your truck is but when they changed the body style, they are different. I have been looking for one for quite some time for my dump truck. If you can find one, Lube it up with some fluid film or white lithum grease. You'll have to order the little bushings from ford. 6 bucks or so.


I have a 95 f-150. I went to look at the linkage from the 90 ford last night, and it didn't work like you said. There is a junk yard by my house that has 2 93 bronco's i will go, and see if one of those will work for me. My buddy (mechanic) is going to see if he can weld it for me, but i know that cast aluminum is hard to weld.

Thank you everyone who posted. Your comments will really help me when i put it back together.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I am going to a junk yard on monday. If I can find one for you and myself I'll pull it. you have to look for 94-97 F series pick up. I found one on a 96 150, and broke it trying to take it off.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

Dstosh;477531 said:


> I am going to a junk yard on monday. If I can find one for you and myself I'll pull it. you have to look for 94-97 F series pick up. I found one on a 96 150, and broke it trying to take it off.


Thank you, i will be going to one tomorrow, if i can find two of them i will do the same for you. Thanks also for the heads up on the year.


----------



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

This is a known problem with Ford. Broke mine about 2 years ago. Ford did redesign it to make it stronger, but I didn't see much difference from the old to the new one. I can't remember for sure but mine wasn't that expensive. And like was said before, LUBE IT!


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

Well i was able to find one out of a 93 Bronco. The last one, in my area. I guess those parts do not last long. I Paid 50 for it, took it apart, and lubed the crap out of it. I even drilled a hole, and put a zerk fitting in so i can lube it from inside the cab, by removing the boot by the shifter.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I found one today to man! Did you get it all lubed up? Get this. I paid 5 yes 5 bucks for mine. I had to get it out of a torched F-150.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

5 bucks that is great. I paid 50 for mine. Yeah i lubed the crap out of it, even put a zek fitting in so i can oil it from time to time. Only took an hour or so to put it in, good luck.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Happened on our '92 F-250 as well. Lube it when you change the oil. For reference you can turn the truck off, chock the wheels, put on the parking brake, place the tranny in neutral and mannually shift the linkage in a pinch from underneath @ the linkage on the t-case.


----------

